# Performance out of K04s



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

I have noticed the RS4 turbos can be had fairly cheap (for what they are), but the complete stage 3 APR package is nearly $8k.
It has a bit more for parts and better fit, but is there any plus to going with K04s before the whole fueling deal or should it really be done all together?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

You can run just k04s but you'll need a 5 bar fpr and an MBC I believe. Also, you will need the k04 "stage 3- " software.
Should fueling be done together? I'd say yes, since you're gonna be in there doing the work anyway. Power difference? People with the fueling to support the K04s are putting out a good solid 35-50 hp extra depending on the tune and car.
Not only is the fueling kit for power, but I'd say it's for reliability as well. With stock injectors, you'll be maxing them out to their capacity on the k04 tune, even with the stage 3- setup.
So... yes, do it altogether if you can wait. You'll probably want more powre down the road anyway.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

u dont need a 5bar fpr or MBC. thats just to go stage 3-.
you can run the turbos alone, stock, with a k03 chip, whatever. you just wont see much if any performance from it.
if you get K04s, talk to vast and get a stage 3- set up. shouldnt cost more than 700. that includes Stage 3- tune and 5bar FPR.
you can always piece together your own fueling kit and get a custom tune later if you dont want to go the AWE/APR route
throw the K04s in, dont forget inlets, and you'll be fine, and upgrade your fueling later if you dont have the funds now


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_u dont need a 5bar fpr or MBC. thats just to go stage 3-.
you can run the turbos alone, stock, with a k03 chip, whatever. you just wont see much if any performance from it.
if you get K04s, talk to vast and get a stage 3- set up. shouldnt cost more than 700. that includes Stage 3- tune and 5bar FPR.
you can always piece together your own fueling kit and get a custom tune later if you dont want to go the AWE/APR route
throw the K04s in, dont forget inlets, and you'll be fine, and upgrade your fueling later if you dont have the funds now

Yes that was what I was referring to. I thought he was asking about a "3-" setup. Hence the need for the "3-" tune I mentioned.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Thanks, Yeah I was just wondering if it would hurt anything to do the turbos and leave the tuning stock. I know it wouldn't overboost or anything, I just didn't know if the spool characteristics would throw ignition mapping or fuel mapping off.
I don't even have a car with this engine yet, but I am looking, and already planning for a turbo upgrade


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

what about rebuilding ur turbos to k04 spec, keeping the same housing and remounting them in there? i heard that u get k04 preformance(with proper software and supporting mods) and its cheaper than buying k04's and messing with installation


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

installation is upon you whether you get k04s or not. Just to get to your k03s you will end up paying or working to get the motor out. So... why would you do all that work to rebuild a k03, even if it is possible to rebuild them to k04 spec (which I highly doubt you can do, or else ppl would be doing that all the time instead of buying new k04s)


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I'd do K04s just for the fact they are designed to flow better. I guarantee just putting K04 wheels in a k03 housing with some trimming will not give the full benefit of the original.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

K04's have lower shaft speeds and higher reliablility than K03's.
The labor is huge so most ppl would install K04's when replacing Turbo's. Personally, I would never install K03's again even if the rest of car remains stock.
Installing K04's alone (along with required inlet piping kit) should produce an extra 20HP.
While engine is out, suggest doing piggies for reducing Turbo heat from forward cats, increased exhaust flow and crisper spool gains http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

